# Advice for a first time hedgehog owner



## Paigala123 (Oct 11, 2010)

I will be getting a hedgehog in a month or two. He/she will be my first hedgehog  

Ive done my research and know the basics for caring for one. Any advice?

Thanks 
I will post pictures when I get the little guy or gal


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome to HHC! I would recommend reading the stickies in each section of the forum and LizardGirl's book is full of great information. http://www.hedgehogbook.webs.com/


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Some things I'm learning:
- Shallow sink water gets them used to water and easily cleans their feet
- Play with their feet, it makes it easier to cut their nails when necessary
- Mugs are great for anchoring down fleece so they don't dig and hide under
- If you weigh your hedgie, they're least fidgety when they're asleep (and first wake)
- Let the hedgie poop after it wakes up unless you want to deal with the mess on you
- Poop is sometimes easier to clean if you leave it for a few hours and let it dry, especially true for the wheel: it just "falls off" if I lightly brush it with a paper towel.
- Wheel cleaning is easier when I let the poop dry them brush it off with a paper towel, rinse it with warm water and let it sit for a minute or so, then a soft sponge with dish soap to make sure it's clean.
- I let my hedgie sniff my fingers so she gets comfortable with me... then I do it again but with a kibble (treat) to associate my scent as a good thing

That's all that comes to mind right now... good luck and post pictures!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Do not underestimate the importance of a heating and lighting set up for your hedgie. You should have it all set up before the baby comes home.


----------



## Paigala123 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the link Sarahg!
It really helped


----------

